# Hello



## InsectCollector (Aug 4, 2010)

Hello. I'm Justin also known as the Collector. My interests in insects started a 2 years ago when I watched the documentary "Life in the Undergrowth," written by David Attenborough. I then became curious about them, and I started finding and taking care of common beetles I found outside in the parks. I have never seen any mantids of the sort, but after finding this forum I am interested. I hope that I can discover many different insects as well as make new friends. Thank you!


----------



## kitkat39 (Aug 4, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Justin =)


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 5, 2010)

Welcome Justin! Check out the breeder section of the forum and the classifieds. They can help you find a mantid from a good person at a good price!


----------



## myzticalboi (Aug 5, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! Get ready to become addicted to these critters. =)


----------



## Rick (Aug 5, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 5, 2010)

Aw! a new convert! welcome and enjoy! :lol:


----------



## ismart (Aug 5, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Aug 6, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Peter Clausen (Aug 6, 2010)

Ah, what a great documentary that was! I only wish that Discovery's recent "Life" series was narrated by DA. Oprah is a wonderful person, but her voice was often a distraction from the animals. DA's probably like a father to most of us nature fans though. His voice is as dear to me as Art Bell's. Doesn't even really matter what he is saying, but when you combine his cadence with such a great subject matter...ah, perfection! Only metamorphosis itself exceeds his ability to give caterpillars wings.

Welcome!


----------



## Precarious (Aug 8, 2010)

Welcome! You'll find everything you need to know here.



Peter Clausen said:


> Ah, what a great documentary that was! I only wish that Discovery's recent "Life" series was narrated by DA. Oprah is a wonderful person, but her voice was often a distraction from the animals.


How true, Peter. I couldn't agree more. Her narration sounds condescending. A friend of mine was so turned off by it he bought the import version with DA's narration!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 11, 2010)

welcome


----------

